# OGF still an informative website?



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was inspired by Jig to start a new thread on this matter.. It seemed like the right thing to do..Considering there were over 30 or so hits on the "Musky Thread" and some opions got shared... So what are everyones thoughts on the matter of Just posting pictures and Not mentioning anything about lake name..depth..color.. time of day and or ice/open water conditons... I usually try and cover the full line when i post.. clarity.. ice thickness.. time frame.. color.. depth..and results.. and if applicable pictures.. I'm well aware of what everyone calls "lurkers".. And you dont have to give all of the exact details of your catch.. If everyone pulls together.. Fishing can be exciting for everyone. Keeping up on the newest fish patterns and bite. 

YOU get what YOU put into it.. In my opinion if your the guy who doesnt put out report and seem to be a lil selfish towards not posting much.. Your not gonna be the guy who is gonna get a report from another ogf member on a hot bite. Many have put me on fish and ive put many on fish.. Its amazing how much ive learned, and shared each others best tatics with one another..its amazing how much your fishing game can improve.

When I die i dont wanna be the guy who everyone says ya know he was a good fisherman never took too many guys to his spots or it was hard getting any information from him.. I wanna be the guy that everyone says man he put us on some fish and we had some awesome days of fishin.. shared and learned a lot from the guy. He'd put anyone on fish and or lead em in the right direction..Lifes to short..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess it's that "time of year".  Nothin better to do guys?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I try to give a full report minus location.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I like fishing reports, I like pictures, I like both combined. To mandate that someone tells you everything is not good. Take whatever info you get and be happy. A picture is better than nothing. I would not expect someone to tell me every detail about there catch. Possibly in a PM, but not in a public sight. Some stream smallmouth spots are small and somewhat fragile, do you really want 25,000 people knowing exactly where you caught your fish? Technique info is great, but the spot on the spot info can be damaging to not only your personal catches, but on the fishery itself if 100 people start wading down your favorite trout/smallie stream.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

As far as being informative, heck yes, lookit this-
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=38

As far as posting, there are some things I will post in full detail.
Other things, like small steelhead creeks I spent tons of time 
researching and finding - you'll never see or hear, unless you're a very close friend.

Why worry about what _someone else_ is posting? That's there business.
There is no way you can arbitrarily demand every post
must have _full details_ of location, bait, rod used, time of day, etc. That just ain't gonna happen.

If you're still in a bunch over that musky post, why don't you check out some of the op's other posts.
He seems to be pretty good about sharing info.
Expectingr a musky guy to spill all his secrets is even more outrageous than expecting a steelheader to 
give away all his favorite spots. . ..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the beauty of OGF...to each his own. If you want to share, great. If you don't, that's fine too. You can't forget the fact that anglers spend a lot of time, money and energy to locate and catch fish. It's an individual right to share or not to share specifics, and I personally don't blame someone who chooses to remain tight lipped about specifics. They worked for it, and are under no obligation to share anything.

Ask yourself this...do you think your approach (which was public) is going to help facilitate further sharing of info? Personally, I find it to be counter productive to your goal. Don't discount the fact that some guys who do share, feel more comfortable sharing via PM rather than publicly.

Without question, OGF has been the single biggest factor in upping my skill and knowledge as a fisherman. I can't say that's due to reading fishing reports, but the relationships I've made with some incredible anglers over the years that I've met on OGF. In my experience, the best sharing of info happens on the bank, the boat, or the ice...not the internet.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I cant disagree with any of the points brought up. ... And creekcrawler not to get off the subject i could care less about a muskie.. i eat everyone that is legal that i catch and i dont even muskie fish they taste great with bacon on a sandwhich.. U could tell me your gettin a muskie every 5 minutes and i wouldnt waste my gas or time with them. And if you read the post fully you'll see that i wasnt solo-ing out the fisherman that caught the musky.. could care less! 

Jig inspired me to start new thread on this subject


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

In my experience, the best sharing of info happens on the bank, the boat, or the ice...not the internet. 
best post on this entire subject yet!!! you hit the nail on the head shake!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I like sharing as much info as I can, especially ice time when it is harder to pinpoint good spots and fish. But like said before, to each their own.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

very well said shakedown!! this year has been one of the better ice seasons ive had.. i feel the reason is ive put more thought into the maps and putting that to work.. and so far it has paid off very well.. so put your time in and good things will happen!! dont wait on others to show u the path get out there and plow your own!!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

freakofnature13 ...As ShakeDown said to each his own..I for one will give as much info as I can when I post..We have some on here that if they meet someone at the boat ramp, on shore , or in a bait shop they will post it in a post that if it was in a book it would take two pages,,but if you asked them what lake they fished on , chances are you may not get an answer...I have given OGF Guys information on where to find fish on lakes I am fishing, and had this said to me ( Now everyone and his brother will be there..) I don't believe that but if it happens so be it.....JIM....CL....:G


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Have to agree with you on the muskie Freak, I couldnt care less either. I only really eat the eyes, all other legal fish get fed to the yard dogs, saves me on feed. As for the question in your post. You can tell by my posts, I had quit using the site for quite a while. I couldnt even get a report last year telling me how much the lake was down before I headed out. Its nice to be able to think of how you are going to fish before you get there. If the lakes up 2ft you have to fish it completely different so I see no point in posting pictures alone when you could give the most basic of information such as which lake, water clarity, part of lake as generic as "south of the bridge". Thats how I feel on soft water, Hard water is more of a social fishing, everyone is always grouped up in the same old spots and its hard to hide in a new spot without anyone knowing about it. A little info on a catches when the ice is on would be great, even just how much ice is on a particular lake seeing is how you could get wet at any moment. One simple sentence could save someones life. I was told to look at the site because it was informative, That is OGF, OhioGameFishing. I had stopped using the site after I saw nothing but pictures without a report, That is OGF, OtherGuysFishing. I was going to not use the site all together but I think I will start giving reports and try to get others onboard with the idea.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Old school.....(1st) A pictures is worth a thousand words.(2nd) Silence is Golden .... THESE ARE EXTREME DEFINITIONS BY ANY MEANS. BUT BREAK THEM DOWN FURTHER!!!!!!!!! To post a pic. and bask in the moment of the event.....is human nature.....It dosent have to be self-centered/egotistical/self-indulgent. IT can just be what it is !!!!A visual record of something special that one chooses to "SHARE" with others........NOTHING MORE!!!!!!!. To be devious and omit details that others seek....Location/what lake/lure/or bait/etc/ is not a requirement ......but some will choose to make it the BIGGER POINT OF THE POST .....because that too is "human nature". Be it to satisfy a jealous feeling of anothers success...........or even to pry to quell one's short comings.....maybe only to shorten one's learning curve!!!!!!!!! Even to re-arranging the original content by the thread starter.... by their statements in a follow up post.....as to how terrible it was that they didn't list all information that they deem should accompany said picture thus making the thread starter(the Devil figure) and elevating themselves to (Sainthood). SO SOME TIMES.... IT JUST BEST TO SAY NOTHING....Not all the time/but sometimes. Lastly...I've spent as much time sharing tips/tactics/lakes/locations/and names as anyone on this site has in there lifetime....and I mean lifetime (NOT WWW. LIFETIME)....I've belonged to clubs/ taught kids(thru parks and rec. fishing programs) written newspaper columns (outdoor related) and litterly given many people personal insite to what things in hunting and fishing "MIGHT" make it better for them.........Am I bragging? NO....Am I the best? NO... I learn every day and will continue to do so until my times is up.....and I WILL CONTINUE TO HELP/PASS ON INFO/GUIDE/ASSIST/OR WHATEVER ELSE IT TAKES TO HELP OUT MY FELLOW OUTDOORSMEN...... Which still leaves what was said in the begining.......A smile / a big fish...equal one fantastik picture.....and the next one that's posted just might have info. with it or not......WHATS THE DIFFERENCE...ENJOY. Freakofnature13.....THANKS AND A HIGH FIVE TO YOU TRYING TO BE THE GUY THAT HELPS EVERYBODY AND I"M (AS YOU SAY) ARE GLAD YOU'LL BE REMEMBERED AS SUCH......OH YA.....EXCEPT FOR THE 1% FACTOR IN LIFE........GOOD FISHIN TO YA ...and HAVE A GREAT SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well said...mrphish42....JIM....CL....:F


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I continue to post all info I can even give gps readings when possible. Done this all my life no reason to stop now. Never seen a time when my fishing spot was infringed on to the point it hurt me. Have taken a lot of people to the spots and enjoyed the company. But like they said each to there own. Keeping things secret in my opioion is hurting the site not helping. All the time I spend looking for new spots is enjoyable. Part of fishing so happy fishing and hope we cross paths some day.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I have caught flak from some on here and off here for posting info. I understand both sides of the fence. I posted the info about New London because I was excited about my first trip of the year and first ever walleye on the ice. The next day it was a zoo out there and it hasn't been as good since. I enjoy the story behind the pics as much as I do the pics themselves. I think it is up to who ever is posting if they want to share the info but not required sometimes we as fishermen just want a pat on the back for a nice fish and there is nothing wrong with that


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

well said apex predator...adam...freak


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

freakofnature13 said:


> I cant disagree with any of the points brought up. ... And creekcrawler not to get off the subject i could care less about a muskie.. i eat everyone that is legal that i catch and i dont even muskie fish they taste great with bacon on a sandwhich.. U could tell me your gettin a muskie every 5 minutes and i wouldnt waste my gas or time with them. And if you read the post fully you'll see that i wasnt solo-ing out the fisherman that caught the musky.. could care less!
> 
> Jig inspired me to start new thread on this subject


Hey Freak I never tried musky with bacon but I know largemouth bass with jack daniels grilling sauce is really good! What's everybody elses favorite sauce for those Bass.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

75slick said:


> Hey Freak I never tried musky with bacon but I know largemouth bass with jack daniels grilling sauce is really good! What's everybody elses favorite sauce for those Bass.


That doesnt sound too bad ill have to try that.. maybe ill start a new post with everyones favorite recipes..Well last yr camping at berlin..we caught some really nice smallmouths trolling.. what a fight! and we actually just cut down the back of em and put galic salt adn butter in em and then wrapped em in foil and put em on the fire.. it was unreal.. the largemouths are a tad sweeter.. ill usually get some apples and quarter em up and just cut the bass fillets in sections and then pin em to the apples with toothpicks and cook em in a cast iron skillet.. with a lil bit of lemmon pepper. the bigger ones 3 to 6 lbs are the ideal ones you want for it.. much thicker of a fillet.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep lots of good eaters in Berlin! I'll have to try that recipe,sounds yummy


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

So you go from wanting info, to sharing bass and muskie recipes in the same thread. Tells me, this thread has run its course. Closed


----------

